# Brazing underground water sevice



## Introvertical (May 30, 2011)

Hello all, quick code question, regarding bringing up water service in a building wall. I'll give a quick description of the typical way I bring up a water service for a new commercial building. 

3'' copper riser needs to come up in exterior wall of building. The 90 degree elbow needs to be brazed with silver alloy to meet code. So I pre-fab two pieces of three inch with the brazed 90. At the top of the riser I soft solder on a reducer that gets you down to test gauge size (I used a 3''x1 1/2'' bell with a 1 1/2'' x 3/4'' bush then a 3/4'' MIP with a test gauge on that). This part will get cut off later after the building's up and I'm ready to top out. 

Now the horizontal arm of this prefabricated riser goes out the building, is outside the building line, and is now ready for the civil contractor to hook up his PVC main water supply from the well or the city supply or wherever. In order to accommodate the PVC connection, I soft solder on a 3'' FIP adaptor with a plug in it. The civil contractor can take out the plug later and use a PVC MIP, which in my mind is the best way to join copper and PVC (always want to use plastic male to metal female not the other way around). 

So my question is if it's okay for that 3'' FIP to be soft soldered rather than brazed. I feel like it should be brazed because it's in the ground, under concrete. However, I really can't braze it because it'll more or less ruin the threads of the adaptor. So I just soft solder the adaptor, then the whole thing gets put on 100 psi test for a day and gets wrapped in ten mil tape head to toe. I think the ten mil tape is honestly one reason why an inspector has never asked whether I brazed or soft soldered the adaptor  Even though that FIP is in the ground, at least it isn't under the structural building line, and in any case the elbow probably benefits the most from the added strength and flexibility of the silver brazing.

Anyways just curious what other people do for their water risers. I'm in Northern California by the way. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Introvertical said:


> Hello all, quick code question, regarding bringing up water service in a building wall. I'll give a quick description of the typical way I bring up a water service for a new commercial building.
> 
> 3'' copper riser needs to come up in exterior wall of building. The 90 degree elbow needs to be brazed with silver alloy to meet code. So I pre-fab two pieces of three inch with the brazed 90. At the top of the riser I soft solder on a reducer that gets you down to test gauge size (I used a 3''x1 1/2'' bell with a 1 1/2'' x 3/4'' bush then a 3/4'' MIP with a test gauge on that). This part will get cut off later after the building's up and I'm ready to top out.
> 
> ...


Only 3 posts since joining May 2011... we are not sure if you are a licensed plumber..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Only 3 posts since joining May 2011... we are not sure if you are a licensed plumber..












He certainly sounds like a plumber if he's asking about brazing an underground copper water line......:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Introvertical said:


> Hello all, quick code question, regarding bringing up water service in a building wall. I'll give a quick description of the typical way I bring up a water service for a new commercial building.
> 
> 3'' copper riser needs to come up in exterior wall of building. The 90 degree elbow needs to be brazed with silver alloy to meet code. So I pre-fab two pieces of three inch with the brazed 90. At the top of the riser I soft solder on a reducer that gets you down to test gauge size (I used a 3''x1 1/2'' bell with a 1 1/2'' x 3/4'' bush then a 3/4'' MIP with a test gauge on that). This part will get cut off later after the building's up and I'm ready to top out.
> 
> ...













Here's a thread from a while back about that subject. Your codes may differ.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f6/braze-not-braze-11542/


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> He certainly sounds like a plumber if he's asking about brazing an underground copper water line......:yes:


I know it's late but we all know that non intro=non help and he know better, actually when he's member since 2011 and was told more than once for the intro.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> I know it's late but we all know that non intro=non help and he know better, actually when he's member since 2011 and was told more than once for the intro.












I wasn't aware that he did not post an intro. He should, if he wants to reap the benefits of the Plumbing Zone.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OK Introvertical. I just trashed your comments that were offensive.

I referenced a link to a thread that spoke of brazing below slab for you. Instead of humbling yourself and posting an intro, you responded with a snyde remark which I deleted. Speaking of deleting, your account can be deleted if that is what you wish.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wonder if he will return and reap the benefits of being a true member?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> He certainly sounds like a plumber if he's asking about brazing an underground copper water line......:yes:


 that and using correct terminology of fittings. I would have questioned it if he said that copper fitting that screws onto that plastic fitting.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I know it's late but we all know that non intro=non help and he know better, actually when he's member since 2011 and was told more than once for the intro.


 BOOM!!! That just happend


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> OK Introvertical. I just trashed your comments that were offensive. I referenced a link to a thread that spoke of brazing below slab for you. Instead of humbling yourself and posting an intro, you responded with a snyde remark which I deleted. Speaking of deleting, your account can be deleted if that is what you wish.


. Tommy holds up He-Mans sword to the air and yells " I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!!!"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

budders said:


> . Tommy holds up he-mans sword to the air and yells " i have the power!!!!!!!"



...😄


----------

